# Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## olemiss74 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope The Big Fatman Dressed In Red Brings Everyone Of Us A Set Of Headers, Catback Exhausts, B&m Quicksilver Shifters With B&m T-handles, And Snap-on, Matco, And Mac Tool Sets. Oh And Santa I Am Expecting My Edelbrock Crate 426 Cu. In. Hemmmmmmiiiiiiii In The Living Room Still In The Box Waiting For Me To Dropp It Into Bertha That Afternoon!!!!! I Will Hold My Breath And Do That Thing My Dad Always Told Me ( S*** In One Hand And Wish In The Other And See Which Hand Fills Up Faster!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Merry Christmas To All Techs In This Forum,

Olemiss74


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey olemiss74,

Have a Merry and safe Christmas yourself!!

My son pretty much has all that stuff...... headers are still in the box. The Hemi won't fit too well in a '95 Z28.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!


----------

